# bekomme xml nicht ausgelesen



## ballibum (16. Dez 2011)

Hallo Forum,
ich bekomme einfach meine XML Datei nicht ausgelesen. Der Input scheint zu Funktionieren, denn die NodeList hat die entsprechende Länge/Größe. Wenn ich dann aber ans eingemachte möchte bekomme ich nur "null" als Resultat.
Hier einmal mein Code




```
package vogella.uebung;

import java.net.URL;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.NodeList;
import org.xml.sax.InputSource;

import android.app.Activity;
import android.content.Context;
import android.location.Location;
import android.location.LocationListener;
import android.location.LocationManager;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.TextView;
import android.widget.Toast;

public class VogellaActivity extends Activity {
	
	private TextView xmlField;
	private String provider;

	/** Called when the activity is first created. */
	@Override
	public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		setContentView(R.layout.main);
		xmlField = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.TextView06);
		xmlField.setText("XML");
		buttonklick();
		
		
	}

	private void buttonklick() {
		Button buttonXML = (Button) findViewById(R.id.koordinaten_button); 
    	        buttonXML.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener(){
public void onClick(View v) {
					try
					{
						URL url = new URL("http://www.hemitheconyx-caudicinctus.de/testxml.xml");
						DocumentBuilderFactory dbf = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
						DocumentBuilder db = dbf.newDocumentBuilder();
						Document doc = db.parse(new InputSource(url.openStream()));
						doc.getDocumentElement().normalize();
						NodeList nodeList = doc.getElementsByTagName("artist");
						String huhu1 =  nodeList.item(0).getNamespaceURI()+"";
						Log.v(huhu1,"index");
						String huhu2 =  nodeList.item(0).getNodeValue()+"";
						Log.v(huhu2,"index");
						String huhu3 =  nodeList.item(0).getLocalName()+"";
						Log.v(huhu3,"index");
						String huhu4 =  nodeList.item(0).getAttributes()+"";
						Log.v(huhu4,"index");
						xmlField.setText("§");
					}
					catch(Exception e){
						
						xmlField.setText("XML nicht eingelesen");
					}
					
					
					
				}	
	});
	}

	
}
```

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte...bin für jede Art der Hilfe Dankbar.
mfg
Balli


----------



## SlaterB (16. Dez 2011)

nodeList.item(0).getChildNodes().item(0).getNodeValue()
liefert 'Jackson Browne'


----------



## ballibum (16. Dez 2011)

tztz, gefühlt keine Minute vergangen und ich habe eine Antwort aus dem Lehrbuch. Ich danke dir.....AUf das Hansa wenigstens nicht absteigt!


----------

